

Can you really Rent a Coder? - bdotdub
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001190.html

======
JoelSutherland
Can you really Rent a Coder?

I don't think this blog post even attempts to answer that question. Here is a
post on the subject that links to some decent content:

[http://calacanis.com/2005/09/07/rentacoder-com-and-elance-
co...](http://calacanis.com/2005/09/07/rentacoder-com-and-elance-com-reviews/)

------
tialys
I guess whatever works for the person looking to make money works... but it's
sad to think that people in the US have to compete on rates with people who
will work for less than half of a living wage in the US. I mean, I'm sure
<http://www.odesk.com/companies/~~f2d09a6de7612bda> has great skills, but so
does someone who works for $35+. How do you compete in a market like that?

~~~
mixmax
It's called globalisation, and you're just gonna have to deal with it...

------
cschneid
Is there a market for a moderated rentacoder? Think of the difference between
yahoo answers and ask metafilter. Same goal, different leagues of quality.

/me has a startup idea.

